# Pepper booked in for spay



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We've just booked little Pepper in for her spay on Wednesday. 8:10am admission. 

We felt bad when we did it for Ruby and there's no change when it comes to Pepper. 

Worth it in the end

(Ruby & Pepper's little friend Kipper is having hers done today, if you're reading this Pippa, hope you're ok! and that Kipper is doing well)

Ian


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hope everything goes ok for Pepper on Wednesday. We will get Bo 'done' when she's a bit older.

Andrea


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck Pepper & Kipper....


----------

